# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Cengiz baktemur

## ceydaaa

cengizbaktimur.jpgMalatya'nın Doğanşehir ilçesine bağlı Polat köyünden olup 20 yaşındaydı. Ailece, 
Doğanşehir'de Yeni Belediye Garajı'nın yakınında oturuyorlardı. Liseyi yeni 
bitirmişti. Doğanşehir'de meydana gelen bir olaya adı karıştığı için tutuklanıp 
cezaevine kapatıldı ve 12 Eylül Mahkemeleri'nde yargılanarak idam cezasına 
mahkum edildi. 2 Mayıs günü, sabahın erken saatlerinde Elazığ Kapalı Cezaevi'nde 
asılarak şehit edildi. Mahkemede idam cezasına çarptırıldığını öğrenen annesi, 
ruhi bunalım geçirdi. Şehadetini duyunca da felç oldu. Cenazesi, Doğanşehir 
Mezarlığı'na defnedildi.

----------

